# Baroni



## JDenz (Apr 20, 2003)

Phil Baroni is out of MMA indefinitly.  He tore his pectoral muscle off of his chest lifting weights and had to have it repaired under the knife.   So he may not fight agian in 2003.  Hopefully he will have a fast recovery and be in the ring agian soon.


----------



## arnisador (May 13, 2003)

Ouch!


----------



## J-kid (May 14, 2003)

Well i hope to see the new york badass back soon.


----------



## JDenz (May 14, 2003)

Ya I know someone else that did it doing the same thing damn apes lol.


----------



## ace (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *Phil Baroni is out of MMA indefinitly.  He tore his pectoral muscle off of his chest lifting weights and had to have it repaired under the knife.   So he may not fight agian in 2003.  Hopefully he will have a fast recovery and be in the ring agian soon. *



His strongest asset is his heart.
He needs some time off for sure.


----------



## JDenz (May 19, 2003)

Ya I wish I could have heard his commentaiting in the last UFC.


----------

